# L1 A Blanket PRD



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

do you know what are things we should avoid while writing PRD for L1A Blanket Visa?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Dying. Or killing someone.

(maybe you can be more specific, as this is such a general question that I don't know what else to say)


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

What should be the roke? Project manager or portfolio manager? Which one has better chance of getting approved


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dippradhan said:


> What should be the roke? Project manager or portfolio manager? Which one has better chance of getting approved


The actual position!


----------



## yyl111 (Nov 18, 2013)

It doesn't really matter, both would work, you just need to be able to explain what you're doing and that's it's aligned with what's written, once asked.


----------

